# mohican bed layout



## prog54 (Nov 22, 2010)

Newbie going on first trip at Easter.
Thought I would leave the easy learning bits till last (wrong).
Can anyone show me or tell me the layout for the double bed cushioning for a 2002 Mohican.

Regards
Panicking Terry


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

Unfortunately mine is a modified bed but I think the principle is still the same. Facing forward, the left had bed needs to be extended sideways and length ways. The end of the bed should pop out with the push of a button and the flap then folds out to form a platform extension. Both the left and right hand beds can be widened using the pull outs. With all the extension out you fill in using the back of the seats and you may have other bits lurking about as well. 

You may find it is more comfortable to make them up as two singles and sleep length ways rather than across the van. 

Hope this works for you 

peedee


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi.

Probably this.

Pull out the sliding bed mechanism, (I have some hardboard pegboard cut to the size for all the parts of the bed/seating to put over the slatted area for strength).

There is a sliding out part on the end of the L shape of the seat which pulls out also to make the bed base larger.

Put on the large seat cushion that makes up the L shape nearest you, pull the smaller seat cushion that makes up the L shape nearest you, fill all the the gaps next to the van wall with the two longest backrest cushions from both side of the van, and the short backrest cushion from the L shape backrest.

For the narrow bed on the opposite side, pull the extension mechanism out at the end of the narrow bed, slide the wide cushion to the end of the pull out, and we have a purpose made cushion to fill in the end where your pillow will be, you should have one of these as well they come with the van..

Clear as mud?...

Takes a couple of min's when you are used to it :wink: ..


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Terry.
The only time we had a rear dinette/bed where you use the cushions for the bed, we always ended up between the cushions and very uncomfortable. 

I swore I would never have anything less than a permanent bed with a proper mattress.

Good luck.

Ray.


----------



## NigeT (Sep 22, 2010)

We have a rear lounge, first out s said down in between the cushions and uncomfortable, we bought a memory foam topper and use that on the cushions, it's fine.

Seems to be the way to go, get a 2" thick one.

Ours has a sheet sewn round it and we atre now going to zip a top sheet on to make it easy, we roll it up over the cab for storage.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

I can't remember although we have had two Mohicans. There was a diagram of how to do it in our last one. I do remember it was quite complicated and we found it uncomfortable so we just slept in the singles. Someone will have the diagram and be able to help you I am sure, Alan.


----------



## prog54 (Nov 22, 2010)

Thanks very much gents, all the answers were better that my layout plans so will probably go for the slight extensions but as two singles.

Many thanks again
Terry


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

prog54 said:


> Thanks very much gents, all the answers were better that my layout plans so will probably go for the slight extensions but as two singles.
> 
> Many thanks again
> Terry


Hi.

If you go for two singles, you can pull out the bed extension on the L shaped lounge a bit to the end of the small L shaped seat and put the backrest between the big seat part and the van side which will give you a larger single bed..

Or if you are clever you can make all the area one gigantic bed using both sides of the van, we can get us and the two small grandkids in, and the other two up top in the overcab..

Loads of permutations if you experiment..


----------

